# Trt



## bplebo75 (Jul 10, 2018)

Starting a test cyp only cycle 500mg a week . Will try to do a better  job on diet and more cardio. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 10, 2018)

What does trt have to do with it?


----------



## bplebo75 (Jul 10, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> What does trt have to do with it?


Because I'm taking alot more test a week then I was prescribed. That's all


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 10, 2018)

Gotcha. Well, pound the weights hard and good luck!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2018)

Well..at your size and the amount you are doing it shouldn’t take much to get in better shape..do cardio to lose some fat and don’t eat crap food lol


----------



## stonetag (Jul 10, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well..at your size and the amount you are doing it shouldn’t take much to get in better shape..do cardio to lose some fat and don’t eat crap food


Where would we be as a nation without our crap food I ask you? Save it Jenn, it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## bplebo75 (Jul 10, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Where would we be as a nation without our crap food I ask you? Save it Jenn, it was a rhetorical question.


Its hard living in South Louisiana, all the good food. I eat healthy for the most part can't seem to lose belly fat. Being 42 on Thyroid medication due to hypothyroidism doesn't help.


----------



## bplebo75 (Jul 10, 2018)

bplebo75 said:


> Its hard living in South Louisiana, all the good food. I eat healthy for the most part can't seem to lose belly fat. Being 42 on Thyroid medication due to hypothyroidism doesn't help.


Before anybody says anything , I know it's no excuse.


----------



## Jin (Jul 10, 2018)

bplebo75 said:


> Its hard living in South Louisiana, all the good food. I eat healthy for the most part can't seem to lose belly fat. Being 42 on Thyroid medication due to hypothyroidism doesn't help.



You don't need that crutch. 

Send me your thyroid meds and diet like a real man.


----------



## snake (Jul 10, 2018)

You should get a little bump in muscle to help fill you out while on cycle but if you don't follow through with the hard work when you go back to TRT, you'll be back to square one. Take what this cycle give you and build on it. 

What's your current weight and your previous heaviest?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 10, 2018)

snake said:


> You should get a little bump in muscle to help fill you out while on cycle but if you don't follow through with the hard work when you go back to TRT, you'll be back to square one. Take what this cycle give you and build on it.
> 
> What's your current weight and your previous heaviest?



lol....he said he bumped his TRT up to 500...is it a cycle or is it his TRT????????????


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 10, 2018)

First off just know that it’s a lifestyle fix and not a quick one at that. It’ll take you 3 years to get what you’re after. So plan the work, work the plan. 

Adding muscle burns more calories and diet is 80% of your fix so lift heavy like a powerlifter and eat like a bodybuilder. You’ll get there in due time.


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 10, 2018)

What's your pin schedule?  You're not pinning it all at once are you?  And if you're doing this as a cycle, why not switch over to something (like Test E) where you don't have to pin as often?  Just curious about that.


----------



## Jin (Jul 10, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> What's your pin schedule?  You're not pinning it all at once are you?  And if you're doing this as a cycle, why not switch over to something (like Test E) where you don't have to pin as often?  Just curious about that.



he's pinning test c. Not prop or suspension. Test e won't make a difference.


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 10, 2018)

Jin said:


> he's pinning test c. Not prop or suspension. Test e won't make a difference.


Sorry, I meant as much liquid, not as often, since E has a higher concentration of Test per ml than Cyp. 

Sometimes I type so fast that what I'm thinking in my ADD brain doesn't always make it to my fingertips on the keyboard.


----------



## Intense (Jul 11, 2018)

Clean up the diet and train like a madman. 


Id get that fat off in the midsection before trying to add mass. You will respond better and in the long run will actually be easier if you go ahead and lose that fat now and just harden up.


----------



## bplebo75 (Jul 11, 2018)

snake said:


> You should get a little bump in muscle to help fill you out while on cycle but if you don't follow through with the hard work when you go back to TRT, you'll be back to square one. Take what this cycle give you and build on it.
> 
> What's your current weight and your previous heaviest?


260lbs right now. Was 290 lbs


----------



## bplebo75 (Jul 11, 2018)

stevenmd said:


> What's your pin schedule?  You're not pinning it all at once are you?  And if you're doing this as a cycle, why not switch over to something (like Test E) where you don't have to pin as often?  Just curious about that.


200 mg twice a week Monday and Friday


----------



## bplebo75 (Jul 11, 2018)

My Endo hss me on 200 mg cyp a week 100 every 3 days with armidex .5 every three days and 500 iu Hcg 1 a week. I do blood test every 3 months and this regiment has kept all my levels in range. It took about a year to dial in everything due to my Thyroid condition. I'm on 250 synthroid and 50mcg Cytomel.


----------



## bplebo75 (Jul 11, 2018)

bplebo75 said:


> 260lbs right now. Was 290 lbs


6'3" I was down to 240 lb but tht was on a test tren, winny and clen with Hcg. Done with the anabolics for awhile. The Mrs. Bplebo75 dont like that look . We all know the Boss needs to stay happy. Lol


----------

